# Hobbes' e-book ??



## Nizza (Jun 27, 2013)

Some may know Hobbes passed away. Since He died, his account has been deleted and he was very into sharing his knowledge
I read through his stuff, and I downloaded the E-book he created. I was hoping to help spread his legacy by re-creating his thread cause it's deleted because his thread is basically just his E-book, and he posted some advice and stuff to other people who needed it

So maybe the administrator could dig up his old thread somehow or Re-post his stuff up?? Please!!!

send me a message if you need a copy of his e-book in PDF admin.


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2013)

his account has not been deleted 
https://www.rollitup.org/members/hobbes-39431.html

we did however have a system error a while back and it deleted pretty much everyone posts from a certain date back 
but hobbes still has his signature so there are still these threads here;
https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/372582-sublingual-tincture.html
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/360125-weed-science-ebook-download.html

Im sure you looked and realized the search feature is currently down, so until thats fixed i cant do much to help you, in regards to finding all his threads, until its back up and running you could bump those 2 threads if you wish.

But , please dont accuse us of deleting things that arent gone.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 27, 2013)

She's very helpful, 

but a little snippy. 


I'm really sorry to hear of Hobbes' passing. If there is anything of his that has been deleted, it was done at his request. Please let me know if there is something we might be able to restore.


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2013)

rollitup said:


> She's very helpful,
> 
> but a little snippy.
> 
> ...


ah crap i did not mean to come off snippy :/ sorry mate


----------



## Corp (Jul 19, 2013)

Rest in Peace my friend Hobbes
Hope you have your part of heaven
For deepest respect for your knowledge
Best wishes Corp


----------



## ***** (Jul 20, 2013)

R.I.P

May i ask, what happened to Hobbes? Sickness? Accident?


----------

